# 30 cal v-max?



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

has anyone used this bullet in a 30 cals? .308 to be more exact. whats the accuracy like out to 300?

mark


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

They are excellent in my 30-06, they shoot better than anything else I've tried. I haven't tried them on paper past 100yds yet, but they group well under an inch at 100yds. The Speer 110gr. Spire Point also shoots very well and is quite a bit cheaper. They make a super varmint load if you don't care about the hides, out to 300yds. or more.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i am wanting them for pdogs. i think i will have to give them a try.

mark


----------

